# Jewel cichlid with redness around mouth



## AliciaC (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a Jewel Cichlid, and I recently noticed that he has developed a red blotch just above his mouth. I have done a lot of research on various fish diseases and cannot find any information on what this might be. His behavior hasn't changed and he doesn't seem to be affected by it. The only clue I found is at this site: http://www.nationalfishpharm.com/fish_diseases/changes_in_color.html that says it could be a harmless hemorrhage "after intensive cleaning of the spawning site or after mouth fights." But neither of these causes are relevant to this case because he lives alone. It's a 20-gallon tank, 78-80 degrees F, been established for several months now. I will post more water specs when I have them. I'm going to try to include a picture in this post, but if it doesn't work the picture can be found at this link: http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d87/commelesrobots/DSC05893.jpg
He's not as pale as he looks in the picture, his color just got washed out by the flash because I wanted to get a good picture of his mouth.

I also already know that some Jewel Cichlids do have some red coloration in their mouth area, but he never has before so that's why I'm concerned.

Thanks for any help you could give me.


----------



## AliciaC (Nov 26, 2008)

Could that be an ulcer?


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Hi,

Hard to tell much from the picture. Does the red 'blotch' go across his entire lip or just one side? Is the skin colored red or has the skin been rubbed off and you're looking at the red underneath, as in blood? Is the area raised?

Test your water and do a water change using a good quality declorinator. If its the start of an infection then improving the water quality will help.

BTW, even fish living alone will go about preparing to spawn: moving rocks and becoming more aggressive. 
Please post back with additional information about your tank and fish.

Robin


----------



## AliciaC (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for your reply Robin.

The blotch does go across his lip on both sides. It's definitely not flat or raised. It looks like it caves in slightly but it's worse on the side shown in the picture, and it looks a little worse today. I have a strip testing kit that doesn't give very accurate results. I was going to buy a more accurate water testing kit today but all the pet stores around me are closed for Thanksgiving.

I haven't seen him (or her, not sure) showing any signs of preparing to spawn, but I won't rule that out since you mentioned it. If he lives alone what signs of aggression would he display?

I will post another reply when I have the water results--might not be until tomorrow.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Okay so it definitely doesn't appear to be part of the fish's natural coloring if you say it's getting worse. Fish can be injured just over the lip like that but it usually is from lip lock fighting with another fish. 
Regardless of how the problem got there from your description it sounds like the area may be infected and the infection is spreading so I would treat him with an antibiotic. Test the water first if you've got the new test kits and then do a partial water change with a good quality declorinator, then treat the tank with one of the following: 
>Maracyn and Maracyn-two, used together
>Kanamycn
>Furan 2
>Triple Sulfa

Keep the tank temp around 76 during treatment. Adding aquarium salt at the rate of 1 tablespoon per five gallons and increasing water movement may help to slow the spread of the infection.

Please post back with any additional questions or concerns

Robin


----------



## AliciaC (Nov 26, 2008)

So I was able to get better testing kits today and was horrified to see what I've been missing. I was doing a 40% water change every two weeks but I will definitely be doing smaller ones more often. The test strips I was using didn't indicate anything was wrong. But based on the new tests, I am shocked and grateful that my fish is even still alive. Here's what I found out:

pH: 5.0 - No idea how it got that low because I always add pH increase when I do a water change. The pH of the water I add is always 8.0.
Ammonia: 3.0 - Dangerously high.
Nitrite: .8 - Not surprising, after my ammonia reading.
Nitrate: ~100 (It was above 80 but the next number on the color chart was 160 so I estimate 100)
GH: ~9
KH: ~4

I did a 40% water change, with conditioning salt, tap water declorinator and pH increase. I am waiting for the water to circulate before I retest it.

I also got Triple Sulfa so I am following the directions for that and am slowly adjusting the temp of my tank to 76.


----------

